# Stupid Question v. 1.0



## dinabashirian (4 mo ago)

Greetings.
I have a Breveille dual boiler, and I have some stupid questions.
On the front of it, it has a gauge laid out in bar, that shows the pressure. (The steam pressure being applied to the coffee, I assume.)
What do I do with this information? Why do I want to know this pressure? What does it tell me about my coffee?
Do I want low pressure or high pressure?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is most likely water pressure as you don't want steam touching the coffee.

It's mostly a distraction, concentrate on consistent dosing (to at least 0.1g on your scales), weighing of shots and the relationship of the taste balance of the coffee to the grind setting.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

This guy has alot of breville info 
Watch his early vids


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

It's the pressure from the water pump going through your ground coffee. The higher the pressure the more resistance to flow and vice versa. It probably won't go above around 10.5 to 11 bar because that is the pressure that the relief valve lifts at. If it is below about 7-8 bar whilst coffee is dribbling out the portafilter then it is too low and you need to adjust your grind/volume/tamp. My Sage DB has a black line round the periphery of the dial between 8-10 bar to indicate the optimum pressure.


----------

